# Stuffed Roma Tomatoes



## concordeer (Jun 7, 2014)

These are always a hit at any outdoor gathering I take them to! 

A dozen Roma tomatoes. Cut in half and scrape out the insides leaving just the shell. 

Mix 1 cup shredded parmesan cheese, 1 cup hellmans mayo, and then add either crunched up bacon or bacon bits, about half a cup. 

Stuff the maters and go to town!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jun 8, 2014)

How about adding some green onion, a touch of garlic, tiny bit of yellow bell pepper. Did you smoke them, bake them, or what? 
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## concordeer (Jun 17, 2014)

You could try it, but I like the original recipe!


----------

